# Open Geodb installation



## Xching (22. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich weiß es nicht, wie ich Open Geodb installieren und auf welche Seite könnte ich open geode unterladen.
Ich möchte erstmal locall eine Datenbank mit straße mt Hausnummer, plz,ort, realiesieren.
Wer kann mir sagen wie ich und welche Dateien ich in mysqladminn bearbeiten muss.


----------



## atlantyz (22. November 2010)

Wie wärs denn mal, wenn du dir erstmal die Seite von Open GeoDB anschaust, da wird dir auch erklärt, was man machen muss:

http://opengeodb.giswiki.org/wiki/OpenGeoDB

Übrigens gibts auf der Seite auch den Download...


----------



## Xching (23. November 2010)

*Koordinaten Länge und breite mit PHP programmieren*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade verwirrt, ich weiß es nicht , wie ich das programmieren sollte.

die Frage :

1. Ich habe die Datenbank in MyPhpadmin schon angelegt, In der  Datenbank befindet sich Name_ort,Straße mit Hausnummer, PLZ, Koordinaten.länge und Koordinaten.breite. Das probleme sind , dass ich Koordinaten.länge und Koordinaten.breite nicht mit PHP programmieren kann, weil ich nicht weißt, wie man zuerst macht.

2. könntet man Open GeoDB mit der Datenbank in MyPhpadmin einbinden, wenn ja, wie****?

Ich hoffe , dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Danke


----------



## tombe (23. November 2010)

Schau doch mal direkt im Forum von OpenGeoDB nach. Dort solltest du zu deinem Problem was finden.


----------



## Xching (23. November 2010)

Ich schau noch mal nach Danke


----------



## Xching (23. November 2010)

*OpenGeodb installation*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich sitze seit 4 Stunde lang und versucht OpenGeodb zu installieren und ich bin auf die Seite :"http://fa-technik.adfc.de/code/opengeodb/" gewesen, habe ich schon durchgelesen, habe ich aber noch nicht verstanden. Könnten jemand mir mal Schritt zu schritt erklären. Wie kann ich OpenGeodb in PhpMyadmin einbinden****?

Danke


----------



## Yaslaw (23. November 2010)

'in phpMyAdmin einbinden'? Sollte es als Extension für phpMyAdmin laufen? Macht doch keinen Sinn


----------



## Xching (23. November 2010)

warum nicht****? wie sollte ich dann machen, weil ich Datenbank in phpMyAdmin angelegt habe.
Ich danke ihnen, wenn sie mir empfehlen könnte.


----------



## Yaslaw (23. November 2010)

*Hand an Kopf schlag*
Also nicht OpenGeodb in phpMyAdmin integrieren sondern mittels phpMyAdmin in die Datenbank installieren.
Ist nicht dasselbe.

Nun, ich kenne OpenGeodb nicht....
Abe ich denke, wenn man den Code von der offiziellen Seite von OpenGeodb herunterladen würde, gäbe es dort auch eine Anleitung.

Du hast ja heute schon mal angefragt und wurdest auf die Seite von OpenGoedb verwiesen. Was sagen sie den dort?


----------



## tombe (23. November 2010)

Hi Xching,

dann schau dir auch mal diese Seite im Netz an

Tutorial OpenGeoDB

da wird es eigentlich ganz gut erklärt was du tun musst.


----------



## Xching (24. November 2010)

*„OPTIMIZE TABLE“ zu optimieren*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie  Ich nach Import dieser SQL-Datei alle Tabellen mit einem „OPTIMIZE TABLE“ zu optimieren könnte, könten jemand mir empfehlen und warum muss man die Tabelle optimieren********?

Opengeodb

Das ist die Datei : opengeodb-end.sql.

Danke


----------



## Yaslaw (24. November 2010)

Falsches Forum -> 'Relationale Datenbanksysteme' ist für reine SQL-Fragen


----------



## tombe (24. November 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du das über phpMyAdmin machen willst?

Dort kannst du doch die Tabellen die optimiert werden sollen markieren und dann den Befehl auswählen.

Ansonsten kannst du aber auch schreiben:


```
OPTIMIZE TABLE name_der_datenbank.name_der_tabelle
```

Wenn es mehrere Tabellen sind, kannst du diese durch Kommas trennen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Xching (24. November 2010)

*DE.sql von OpenGeodb in PhpMyadmin*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe die OpenGeodb schon unterladen und alle sql Datenbank importieren aber ich habe ein kleine Problem : ich habe DE.sql in PhpMyadmin importieren und bekomme ich Fehler.

DE.sql

INSERT INTO geodb_locations VALUES(105,100200000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,400100000,'104',null,null,null,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,400200000,'2',null,null,null,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,500100000,'Bundesrepublik Deutschland','de',1,1,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,500100002,'DEUTSCHLAND','de',1,1,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,500500000,'D',null,null,null,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,500600000,'D',null,null,null,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_intdata  VALUES(105,600700000,82169000,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_floatdata  VALUES(105,610000000,357104,0,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);

Fehler :

Error

SQL query:

INSERT INTO geodb_locations
VALUES ( 105, 100200000 ) ;

MySQL said: Documentation
#1062 - Duplicate entry '105' for key 1 

Was könnte die Gründe sein?, dass ich den Fehler bekomme.


----------



## Xching (24. November 2010)

*DE.sql von OpenGeodb*

Hallo Zusamme

Ich habe die OpenGeodb schon unterladen und alle sql Datenbank importieren aber ich habe ein kleine Problem : ich habe DE.sql in PhpMyadmin importieren und bekomme ich Fehler.

DE.sql

INSERT INTO geodb_locations VALUES(105,100200000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,400100000,'104',null,null,null,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,400200000,'2',null,null,null,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,500100000,'Bundesrepublik Deutschland','de',1,1,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,500100002,'DEUTSCHLAND','de',1,1,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,500500000,'D',null,null,null,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_textdata VALUES(105,500600000,'D',null,null,null,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_intdata VALUES(105,600700000,82169000,null,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);
INSERT INTO geodb_floatdata VALUES(105,610000000,357104,0,null,'3000-01-01',300500000);

Fehler :

Error

SQL query:

INSERT INTO geodb_locations
VALUES ( 105, 100200000 ) ;

MySQL said: Documentation
#1062 - Duplicate entry '105' for key 1

Was könnte die Gründe sein?, dass ich den Fehler bekomme.


----------



## Yaslaw (24. November 2010)

Doppelter Schlüssel.
Hast du den Import schon mal laufen lassen?


----------



## Xching (24. November 2010)

Ich probiere mal 

Danke


----------



## Yaslaw (24. November 2010)

möp. Das war eine Frage. Hast du bereits früher den Import laufen lassen und nun nochmals?


----------



## Xching (24. November 2010)

ich habe das schon mal probieren, es geht auch nicht, was soll ich jetzt tun****


----------



## Yaslaw (24. November 2010)

Klar geht das nicht. Doppelter Schlüssel! Der Schlüssel ist schon drin.

Falls du alle Daten importieren willst und die bestehenden ersetzen willst, musst du zuerst ein TRUNCATE durchführen.

Auch dieser Beitrag gehört so wie alle deine SQL-Beiträge NICHT INS PHP-FORUM. Es hat Nichts mit PHP zu tun!
->'Relationale Datenbanksysteme'. Da gehört das hin.

Zudem rate ich dir, nicht für jedes Problem 10 Threads zu eröffnen.


----------



## Yaslaw (24. November 2010)

Da hat gerad vor kurzem jemand dieselbe Frage gestellt
http://www.tutorials.de/php/369402-de-sql-von-opengeodb.html


----------



## Xching (24. November 2010)

ok weiß ich Bescheid, ich danke ihnen, dass sie mir geholfen haben.


----------



## TanTe (24. November 2010)

das Importieren per PHPMyAdmin kann Probleme machen da die Dateien teilweise weit ueber 2MB haben.
nutze am besten den Befehl: 





> mysql -u username -p password geodb_datenbank < sql_filename.sql


Falls du xampp nuzt das Progamm befindet sich im Ordner:
mysql\bin\
unter Linux sollte es sich einfach so aufrufen lassen.

Anschliessend kannst du sie auch per PHPMyAdmin einsehen/bearbeiten.

ed.
soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe wahr die Reihenfolge in der man die Dateien importiert wichtig.


----------



## Sysem (26. November 2010)

Hier ein Tutorial zur Installation von opengeodb, erst frisch im Netz: 

opengeodb Tutorial Installation


----------

